# Eheim 350 classic



## AlanRR (11 Mar 2019)

Hi All,

Would an Eheim 350 Classic with a pre-filter be too powerful for a 60l aquarium? The Eheim site states it is for approximately 120-350l tanks.

At this stage I plan to run primarily without co2 but am toying with the idea of adding some home brewed co2 in the first few weeks/months to aid plant growth before adding fish. I‘d also like the option to be able to run with co2 at some stage later on if I decide to and believe that will require better filtration than the non co2 approach and am hoping this filter will cover both scenarios.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Robru (11 Mar 2019)

I think this pump is too small for a 60l tank.
Do not forget that the manufacturer's declaration is measured with an empty filter.
The best thing to do is look for a filter that can handle 10 times the contents of the tank.


----------



## AlanRR (11 Mar 2019)

Robru said:


> I think this pump is too small for a 60l tank.
> Do not forget that the manufacturer's declaration is measured with an empty filter.
> The best thing to do is look for a filter that can handle 10 times the contents of the tank.



Thanks Robru,

The Eheim site lists the following...

EHEIM classic 350
For aquariums of about.	120.00 l
For aquariums up to approx.	350.00 l
Pump power (50 Hz) per hour of approx.	620.00 l

So 620 l would be 10x my volume.  Do you think i need to go even bigger?

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Robru (11 Mar 2019)

Ah sorry I was focused on the 350L 
620L is perfect for your tank!


----------



## alto (11 Mar 2019)

Eheim pressure/flow tests are done with recommended (often included in box) media in place, testing includes how filter performs under back-pressure

I’ve run my ADA 60P with an Eheim Classic 150 (which I had at hand as purchased for ADA 45P) - definitely underpowered given the listed 350l/h flow rate but all that meant was staying on top of media cleaning (I run fine filter pads) and not placing anything “inline” (CO2, heaters etc) 

As I bought a glass lily that did not fit my Eheim 150 outflow (I keep forgetting which hose is which diameter) it was easier to switch out the filter for a Sicce Whale 200 that was kicking about ... I haven’t measured actual flow, it’s surprisingly “mellow” appearing so I’d be surprised if it’s delivering anything like the rated 700l/h 
But plant growth is rather nice, including the H verticillata & Elatine hydropiper, watching the CO2 microbubbles it’s easy to see that flow distribution is good 

Unless you have the Classic 350 already, I’d buy the Eheim Experience 150 or 250 (Charterhouse Aquatics lists both at not much more) just for the convenience of the media baskets etc, in my experience Eheim Classic is an excellent economy filter but it doesn’t _push_ through “dirty” media like Eheim’s square canisters do


----------



## AlanRR (11 Mar 2019)

@alto, thanks for the advice, I’ll check out the other models.


----------



## AlanRR (25 Mar 2019)

@alto I went for the Experience 250 in the end and it certainly seems to have a much better flow that the old filter so thanks for the advice.


----------



## Robru (25 Mar 2019)

AlanRR said:


> @alto I went for the Experience 250 in the end and it certainly seems to have a much better flow that the old filter so thanks for the advice.


Then I would make the choice for the 250T with built-in heating. That saves extra hardware in your tank


----------



## AlanRR (25 Mar 2019)

Good point but I'm running cold atm.  I think if I decide I need heating (which I'm hoping to avoid by choosing critters that are happy at around 20C) I will have a look at inline heaters


----------

